# How often can I use Senokot?



## LisaL (Nov 14, 2000)

I have been eating normal meals, and have been successful (touch wood) in re-introducing food to my diet.The abdominal distension has improved somewhat, but now I can't go! How often is too often? Can I use Senokot 1-2 times per week?Should I be asking for Miralax? Right now I am only using Aloe Vera juice and am on a low-dose tricyclic anti-depressant to see if this helps my distension.Thanks,Lisa


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

How bitter and how often are you using the aloe vera juice?I ask because the aloe latex is a stimulatory laxative and doing that daily AND adding senekote with any regularity will just up the chances of getting the colon to not function on it's own (lazy colon). The latex is bitter and most juices have some. The worse it tastes the more latex you have in it.Usually the recommendations for stimulatory laxatives is somewhat less than once per week. It is when people do it more than once a week for several weeks on end that the problems seem to start.Before Miralax you could add milk of magnesia, or the OTC stool softeners (without laxatives) to see if osmotic agents seem to help (depending on how long it takes to see the doctor about Miralax).How often do you go unaided. As long as you go once every 3 days you are still in the normal range, and if you aren't eating much that has fiber/residue in it for the bloating you may not need to go every day.K.


----------



## LisaL (Nov 14, 2000)

Thank-you so, so much, K.What do you think about Miralax? What is it exactly? (The internet only said that you could become dependent on it if used for weeks at a time.) Once every 3 days???? I have been very uncomfortable over these last 3 days, and had to drink an endless amount of water as well as eat a lot of vegetables in order to go. Now of course, my distension is back and my bowels are angry at me!!! This truly is hopeless; I'm fine for 2 days, and then back to being bad. I'm going to go back to just having Ensure and little bits of protein, such as chicken. Do you think I'm doing the right thing? I will try the OTC stool softeners if need be, but should I still use them if I'm only having low-residue food? Thanks again so much  Lisa


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I think Miralax is similar to the stuff in things like Go-Lytely, but it is easier to take and in the right doses, rather than full clean out mode doses.I'd stick with what diet seems to be associated with the least symptoms.WIth the low-residue the stool softeners shouldn't be an issue (or milk of magnesia or other osmotic laxative type things) they will just make what little residue you have retain more water so it will pass easier. How often you will need to go I dunno. But as long as you are comfortable, I'd would not spend a lot of time trying to go more than your body wants to right now.K.


----------

